# Huh?



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Schwin...m=323181820973&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe the seller should post an updated shot of the light. It might be completely decomposed by the time the auction nears the end.


*Early Schwinn Pumpkin headlight. Light is untested. Has some pitting. I haven't cleand It. Super rusty. Look at pictures. Inside has rust. Includes 1 vintage Everyready battery.




*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2018)

Totally worth it


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 7, 2018)

Light would go great with the* “MENS RED...or...BLACK...COKE BOTTLE GRIPS* 
he’s selling for $28.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 8, 2018)

*Don't know why I like those grips, but I do ..... please don't grip-shame me ..........*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Don't know why I like those grips, but I do ..... please don't grip-shame me ..........*





*Get a grip of yourself....
don't grovel.....
in front 
of 
the 
men...
you are our 
hero! 

*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 8, 2018)

*



 
*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2018)

* It's 3:12 AM and I can't sleep because I slept most of the Day!*

*And you?*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh... I see! 






Goodnite .... or goodmornin' to ya!


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 8, 2018)

What the hell am I doing up at this hour?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 8, 2018)

2jakes said:


> * It's 3:10 AM and I can't sleep because I slept most of the Day!*
> 
> *And you?*




*

Same ......





 *


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 8, 2018)

*
*
*Hollywood Kim's Recipe for Unicorn Jerky ...*
*
Combine the use of an Air-Fryer. (food dehydrator) with ......

Two-Pounds of your favorite Bacon ....
Paint  each slice with your fave non-lite maple syrup ...
Slightly-Heavy sprinkle Light Brown Sugar ....
Sprinkle Java Black Pepper (to taste)
Bacon MUST reach a minimum temp of 170F degrees.
Follow temp directions of air-fry or dehydrator. 

Wha' ... You Still Here ??   ...... Go Do It !!




 Hollywood Kim Never Lie  ... and it won't taste like chicken. *


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2018)

looks a bit "cagey".....


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2018)

bricycle said:


> looks a bit "cagey".....




*Yeah...he does look different somehow! *
*

 *
*He needs to ride a bike !*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## That bike guy (Apr 8, 2018)

It’s funny what people sell. We laugh but there's some value in its parts. The mounting bracket with bolt and spacer, the  Amber lens and a lot of Pumken light are missing the  Basil screw which this mess has. The price plus shipping isn’t that far off the mark. If you need them parts that is.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 8, 2018)

2jakes said:


> * It's 3:12 AM and I can't sleep because I slept most of the Day!*
> 
> *And you?*




I do what my cat wants.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2018)

I do like the part where he/she says "light is untested". Something tells me, that if you do happen to buy this light, it ain't gonna work! So buyer beware. I won't even get into the "some pitting" portion of his/her message.


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> It’s funny what people sell. We laugh but there's some value in its parts. The mounting bracket with bolt and spacer, the  Amber lens and a lot of Pumken light are missing the  Basil screw which this mess has. The price plus shipping isn’t that far off the mark. If you need them parts that is.



I have a feeling this item will get relisted.Your chance to bid on it.


----------

